# Amanti&Morte



## Tebe (3 Marzo 2012)

Ci sono ricordi che la mia psiche rimuove. Ricordi che invece dovrebbero rimanere. Perchè sono importanti. Per un sacco di motivi. Ricordi che quando li ho vissuti mi hanno fatta crescere. E diventare la donna che sono oggi.
E invece...niente. Non esistono.
Poi capita qualcosa. Un odore. Un suono. Una determinata sensazione.
E tutto torna. Improvviso. Come schegge di luce che mi lasciano accecata per qualche instante. 
Un marasma inquietante di emozioni. Che non afferro. Perchè viaggiano a briglia sciolta come cavalli impazziti.

Sono tornata a casa dal lavoro che erano quasi le 23.
Devastata di stanchezza.
Hammam personale.  Luci soffuse. Vapori. Profumi. Musica.
Einaudi e il suo pianoforte. Qualcosa di Chopin. La danza della fata dei confetti di Čajkovskij ​che ascolterei mille volte al giorno come gli autistici. 
E arriva Fly. E non lo so. La stanchezza. Il relax estremo. Le luci basse.
Massimo.
Un colpo. Le famose schegge di luci e ricordi.
Ho chiuso gli occhi.

 Ero giovanissima. Sui 24 anni. Abitavo già da sola da molto. Lavoravo per un agenzia di pubblicità. Come commerciale. 
Un sacco di amici, praticamente solo gay. L'università. Una voglia di vivere incontrollabile.
Ero in un team di Rally non agonistico. Mi occupavo di recuperare sponsor e la nostra scuderia andava alla grande. 
Arrivò un nuovo pilota. 
Pioveva quel giorno. Ma di brutto. Niente prove quindi, ma solo una mangiata storica nella Baita che ci ospitava quando facevamo le "riunioni".
Massimo appunto. Più grande di me. Di molto diciamo.
Sposato. Con prole. Una testa di cazzo. Iroso. Scattoso.
Lo puntai immediatamente. Ma proprio subito.
E giù di artiglieria pesante.
Non cedette. Anzi. Mi schivava come se fossi radioattiva chiamandomi _Ragazzina_
Ma io. Figuriamoci. Ai tempi. Ero molto peggio. Ma peggio peggio.
Un mese e cedette.
Durò due anni. Ci vedevamo a casa mia. E scopavamo  come ricci.
E' stata una presenza importante. Perchè mi ha fatta crescere. Perchè mi ha insegnato cose e non solo sessuali.
Eravamo un pianeta a sè dal resto della nostra vita.
Ci vedevamo da soli in media due volte al mese. E solo per scopare.
Ma quelle due volte al mese erano intense.
Gli davo via libera nella mia cucina e lui cucinava.
E poi scopare. Scopare e scopare.
Ricordo le risate. Ricordo quando mi diceva "Sei troppo giovane per me. Troppo" e subito mi baciava.
Non eravamo innamorati.
Proprio no. Una cotta forse ma non abbiamo mai superato il limite.
Io continuavo a fare gli affari miei nel resto della mia vita, e lui continuava la sua di padre e marito devoto.
"Non tolgo nulla a mia moglie" disse una sera mentre ci stavamo strafogando di puttanate alimentari dentro il letto. "Non tolgo nulla perchè questo, semplicemente, posso viverlo solo con te. Nella mia vita normale. Quello che mi fai vivere. Non esiste.E non è mai esistito."
Nessuno ha mai avuto il minimo sospetto su di noi, nemmeno i colleghi di team.

Gare. Guidava bene. Era un vincente. E si comportava come tale. La sua guida era aggressiva. Spericolata. Non gli importava partecipare. Lui doveva vincere e basta.
Anche io guido bene. Molto bene. Grazie a lui.
Ricordo ancora una volta che mi ha tirato il freno a mano all'improvviso e mi sono girata a cazziarlo da paura.
Cinque minuti dopo ci stavamo scopando come due animali.

Una sera poi, complice una nevicata pazzesca, si fermò da me a dormire.
Succedeva rarissimamente perchè io non gradivo (e in genere ancora ora) risvegliarmi con un altro corpo umano nel mio immenso letto, chiunque fosse.
Arrivò bagnato di neve. Ridendo. Con una rosa gialla. E un sacchetto della spesa pieno.  E disse "Solo e abbandonato in mezzo al freddo e al gelo. Mi ospiti? Cucino io."

 Cucinò un fantastico risotto allo zafferano. Una fantasia di verdure gratinate stratosferiche. E non so dove le avesse trovate...fragole fresche bagnate nel cioccolato fondente.

La telefonata mi arrivò alle 8 del mattino. Di due giorni dopo.
_Massimo è morto. Stanotte. Incidente. In autostrada. Il ghiaccio._
Rimasi pietrificata nel letto. Per un pò. E poi...presi l'altro cuscino e lo annusai, premendomelo sulla faccia. Aspirando il suo odore.

 Non andai al funerale. Non andai a fare le condoglianze alla moglie che non conoscevo e non volevo conoscere.
Ma andai in camera mortuaria.
E più tardi al cimitero.
Passavo di li facendo finta di niente. Non mi fermavo nemmeno. Uno sguardo veloce alla loro tomba di famiglia e via.
Nessuno sapeva. Proprio nessuno.
Nemmeno i miei amici del cuore.
Nessuno.
Solo io e lui.

Mi mancava. Non mi mancava come un fidanzato morto. Mi mancava come figura adulta. Mi mancavano le sue risate. Mi mancavano le sue incazzature. Mi mancava. Lui. 
Quel Lui che conoscevo solo io.
Non gli amici. Non la moglie. Non i figli. Non i parenti.
Lui e quello che condividevamo. Perchè era solo nostro.

Ho dimenticato questo in tutti anni. La psiche di Tebe ha sotterrato.
E ieri è tornato tutto.




​


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Marzo 2012)

Togli l'ultima frase, sciupa tutto


----------



## Tebe (3 Marzo 2012)

Admin;bt414 ha detto:
			
		

> Togli l'ultima frase, sciupa tutto


hai ragione. Tolta. Ho scritto di getto.


----------



## Simy (5 Marzo 2012)

cavoli....non puoi mica farmi commuovere cosi!


----------



## Tebe (5 Marzo 2012)

Simy;bt416 ha detto:
			
		

> cavoli....non puoi mica farmi commuovere cosi!


Ma sai che scrivere questa cosa mi ha creato una specie di malessere? Tra l'altro sono due giorni che penso a tarlo quando sono andata in camera mortuaria e alla nostra prima volta...Minchia sto facendo dei percorsi mentali da matta. Avrei voglia di scrivere e buttare fuori sti due momenti del mio vissuto ma non ci riesco..non so come dirti. Sono sicura che mettendoli nero su bianco poi torno a dimenticarmene..ma...non riesco.
Forse sono psicopatica. E me ne devo fare una ragione.


----------



## Simy (5 Marzo 2012)

ma no dai! ma quale psicopatica! smettila!


----------



## Eliade (5 Marzo 2012)

Tebe;bt417 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma sai che scrivere questa cosa mi ha creato una specie di malessere? Tra l'altro sono due giorni che penso a tarlo quando sono andata in camera mortuaria e alla nostra prima volta...Minchia sto facendo dei percorsi mentali da matta. Avrei voglia di scrivere e buttare fuori sti due momenti del mio vissuto ma non ci riesco..non so come dirti. Sono sicura che mettendoli nero su bianco poi torno a dimenticarmene..ma...non riesco.
> Forse sono psicopatica. E me ne devo fare una ragione.


Perché ti ha creato malessere?


----------



## Tebe (5 Marzo 2012)

Eliade;bt421 ha detto:
			
		

> Perché ti ha creato malessere?


perchè me ne ero completamente dimenticata. E non credo sia normale, visto che è stata una presenza basilare per la mia formazione. E' come dimenticarsi per anni una specie di parente. Non è normale. Troppo grezza emotivamente...


----------



## Eliade (6 Marzo 2012)

Tebe;bt422 ha detto:
			
		

> perchè me ne ero completamente dimenticata. E non credo sia normale, visto che è stata una presenza basilare per la mia formazione. E' come dimenticarsi per anni una specie di parente. Non è normale. Troppo grezza emotivamente...


 Ma non è vero che te ne eri dimenticata, semplicemente è passato molto tempo da quando lo hai pensato.
Per me non sarebbe stato normale se ci pensavi continuamente...


----------

